# Modular PhD



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are any of the Reformed seminaries offering a modular PhD? From what I hear it is common in Europe to have them, but I do not know of any here in the US.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 31, 2011)

SBTS, while not really a Reformed seminary (and while certainly not a Presbyterian seminary!) offers a modular Ph.D.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 31, 2011)

Southern offers it in _some_ disciplines...


----------

